# DMedPol Question



## chadk (8 Jul 2013)

I am looking for someone who might know where to find information pertaining to DMedPol and my tcat.  I was on my third tcat from having surgery ( waiting for surgery and the recovery ) and as of last week have been completely cleared by medical on base.  Which means that I no longer have any MEL's and can do the FORCES test.  

I am 3 months over due for my AB's and now that I am cleared of all MEL's would like to do the FORCES test.  My road block is my PO who says that until they get notification from DMedPol that I am free to resume my career, he will not allow me to do the test therefore denying my promotion to AB ( which I always thought was time in )

I have looked but have not been able to find information in the CFAO's or DAOD's that say that I must wait to be cleared from Ottawa to be allowed to do the FORCES test ( only road block to my AB's )  

Can someone lead me in the right direction?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jul 2013)

So you've completed a Pt 1 and Pt 2 medical, and your med cat is back to where it was prior to surgery? Your PO shouldn't need anything more than your change of med cat form that states cleared full duties. DMEDPOL is just going to say the exact same thing, just a few months down the road.


----------



## chadk (8 Jul 2013)

Yes, part 1 and 2 completed and released from MEL's.  But both my PO and actually the CP02 pulled me into the office to inform me that my career is frozen...meaning no promotion, no posting and no courses.  Funny thing is I am an OS who is 5's qualified.  What I need is proof that I can take to them and get my career rolling again. So hoping someone knows somewhere within the DAOD's and or CFAO's something that says that I can or cannot.  Of course the absense of this information within the CFAO's or DAOD's is also a good thing.


----------



## DAA (8 Jul 2013)

chadk said:
			
		

> I am looking for someone who might know where to find information pertaining to DMedPol and my tcat.  I was on my third tcat from having surgery ( waiting for surgery and the recovery ) and as of last week have been completely cleared by medical on base.  Which means that I no longer have any MEL's and can do the FORCES test.
> 
> I am 3 months over due for my AB's and now that I am cleared of all MEL's would like to do the FORCES test.  My road block is my PO who says that until they get notification from DMedPol that I am free to resume my career, he will not allow me to do the test therefore denying my promotion to AB ( which I always thought was time in )
> 
> ...



As far as I know, TCAT's are managed by your local H Svcs unit.  Once the restrictions have been lifted and your fit "full duties", they should have given you a 'chit" which says that.

If you're pinning your hope on D Med Pol, forget about it, as the paperwork probably doesn't even go through them.  It usually goes to the Regional Medical Officer (???), then to your unit for CO's comments and your signature, which can take sometime.


----------



## chadk (8 Jul 2013)

No, I am just wanting to show proof to the PO and CP02 that I can now proceed with my FORCES test and my promotion without waiting to hear back from Ottawa as they are telling me.  Heck the PO even gave me permission 2 months ago to do a "practice" FORCES test when PSP was allowing members to try it and I passed the "trial" no problem.  Found it very easy, and this was still while I was on MEL's


----------



## DAA (8 Jul 2013)

chadk said:
			
		

> No, I am just wanting to show proof to the PO and CP02 that I can now proceed with my FORCES test and my promotion without waiting to hear back from Ottawa as they are telling me.  Heck the PO even gave me permission 2 months ago to do a "practice" FORCES test when PSP was allowing members to try it and I passed the "trial" no problem.  Found it very easy, and this was still while I was on MEL's



If your "current" health care provider gives you the "green light", then your good to go.  You can also ask your CO for a "90 day" extension inorder to workup to doing the testing.  So they must have given you a chit at your last visit and if not, go back and get one.


----------



## chadk (8 Jul 2013)

I have a note in hand from Medical stating that I am free and clear of any and all MEL's yes.....but my PO and CP02 are arguing with me that they "have to wait to hear from Ottawa." and will not accept anything given from Base Medical....saying that what Base Medical Doctor says has no pull.  From my understanding is not true.


----------



## DAA (8 Jul 2013)

chadk said:
			
		

> I have a note in hand from Medical stating that I am free and clear of any and all MEL's yes.....but my PO and CP02 are arguing with me that they "have to wait to hear from Ottawa." and will not accept anything given from Base Medical....saying that what Base Medical Doctor says has no pull.  From my understanding is not true.



Go talk to your health care provider.  Medical issues are their responsibility.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jul 2013)

chadk said:
			
		

> I have a note in hand from Medical stating that I am free and clear of any and all MEL's yes.....but my PO and CP02 are arguing with me that they "have to wait to hear from Ottawa." and will not accept anything given from Base Medical....saying that what Base Medical Doctor says has no pull.  From my understanding is not true.



If it were me, I'd go get a chit that says "Fit for promotion and fit to conduct FORCE evaluation". Then they can't argue they have to wait for Ottawa. Sounds like someone is just screwing you around because you were on TCAT for a while.


----------



## chadk (8 Jul 2013)

that is probably exactly what is happening.  As we speak my MS is in a meeting with our LT because she is fed up with our CoC.  IF that does not work, then memos will be written.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jul 2013)

For TCat, there is no "wait for DMedPol". Once your primary health care provider provides with you printout chit stating you are fit full duties, you are fit without restriction, and heathy enough to your job.


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Jul 2013)

If there is any doubt, ask the Base Surgeon to clarify your current medical status. If D Med Pol needs to be involved, your BSurg (not your CoC, not the career mgr) can ask them to expedite their review of your med file.  You should be able to get this sorted out shortly.


----------



## chadk (9 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the advice, I will be contacting my Doctor again so that he can clarify this change in my status.  I have no idea why there are so many misinformed higher ranks in our military.  Why your CoC would go out of there way to stop someones career instead of helping them get ahead is beyond me.  That is just my ranting.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jul 2013)

They are nottrying to hold you back - they want to be certain you are fit & able and that they will not cause any damage to you.

In this case, I suspect the logic is "D Med Pol made the initial rulign, therefore only D Med Pol can lift it."  And while that is not what the rules say, it does sound somewhat sensible.

Don't assume they're out to get you - in this case, it sounds like they want to be certain that they don't do anything to physically injure you.  Good intentions.


----------



## chadk (17 Jul 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has some insight.  After fighting to be allowed to do the Forces Test since Base Medical released me from my TCat  ( giving me a Fit for Full Duty ) I am finally doing the test August 1st.  My question is can you be posted while your file is still in Ottawa with DMedPol?  I will be attempting to put a memo in for Flight Steward as once I complete Forces test I will no longer be dagged Red.


----------



## DAA (17 Jul 2013)

chadk said:
			
		

> I am wondering if anyone has some insight.  After fighting to be allowed to do the Forces Test since Base Medical released me from my TCat  ( giving me a Fit for Full Duty ) I am finally doing the test August 1st.  My question is can you be posted while your file is still in Ottawa with DMedPol?  I will be attempting to put a memo in for Flight Steward as once I complete Forces test I will no longer be dagged Red.



"Fit for Full Duty" means just that.  So unless there are "career" restrictions imposed by DGMC as a result of an ongoing AR MEL, then your CM can do what ever they choose.


----------



## captloadie (17 Jul 2013)

If memory serves me correctly, you need to pass an aircrew medical to go as a flight stewart, pass the AMT, and complete basic survival. If your medical condition prohibits you from any of these, you'd be screened out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2013)

Air Factor 4 for flight steward or attendant (and your QL5 completed IIRC).


http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101

Flight Steward & Flight Attendant 

Flight Stewards are members of the CF Steward and Cook occupations who volunteer for and fill specified aircrew positions onboard CF aircraft. Flight Attendants are members of any CF occupation who volunteer for and fill specified aircrew positions. 

Both Flight Stewards and Flight Attendants perform the following duties:

• Perform tasks associated with passenger comfort and safety
• Respond to onboard emergencies
• Operate aircraft ancillary, emergency & survival equipment
• Carry out any special in-flight instructions of the Aircraft Captain/Loadmaster 

Additional duties specific to Flight Stewards:

• Prepare and serve all types of meals and beverages while airborne
• Purchase food and supplies and account for them
• Maintain the cleanliness of the galley and aircraft interior 

Additional duties specific to Flight Attendants:

• Knowledge of in-flight feeding
• Perform pre-flight duties such as assisting passengers & providing general information

Employment as either Flight Steward or Flight Attendant is temporary employment available to non-commissioned CF members of the Steward or Cook occupation (Flight Steward) or any other occupation (Flight Attendant) who have attained the QL 5 qualification with a specific medical category and three years remaining in their current terms of service (post training).


----------



## Nudibranch (19 Jul 2013)

I'm a bit confused as to why D Med Pol is involved if you were on a TCAT?

The first 2 TCAT's are generally administered (and removed) locally, without D Med Pol involvement. It's when your file reaches the point of either a PCAT or extended (3rd and more) TCAT that it has to go to Ottawa - in which case only D Med Pol can remove it, so your local doc does not have the power to "release" you from your TCAT. If Ottawa put you on an extended TCAT, only Ottawa can release you.


----------



## Nudibranch (19 Jul 2013)

Ah, I get it.

Ok, once you require an extended TCAT, it's out of the local doc's control. They can only admin (put you on and take you off) the first 2 TCATs; the extended is a decision made by D Med Pol, and only D Med Pol can therefore remove it. You will remain on the medical category that D Med Pol put you on (your last extended TCAT) until they remove it.

Best your local doc can do is a "trial fit full duties", but the category will stand until changed by D Med Pol.

All is not lost, however. While processing a medical file normally takes several months for Ottawa, there are circumstances where the local Base Surgeon may ask for the decision to be expedited. Career implications (promotion, postings, etc) are included in that. So ask your doc to ask your Base Surg to ask D Med Pol to expedite the decision on your file.


----------



## tree hugger (28 Jan 2014)

I'm eligible to be promoted but on my medical, I've been told my medical category is changing to G3 O3 and has to go to DMedPol.  If the recommendation is still within my occupational standards, can this hold me up?


----------



## DAA (28 Jan 2014)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I'm eligible to be promoted but on my medical, I've been told my medical category is changing to G3 O3 and has to go to DMedPol.  If the recommendation is still within my occupational standards, can this hold me up?



If a G3 O3 is still within your minimum occupation specs and there are no restrictions that would breach UoS, then you should be good to go.


----------



## tree hugger (28 Jan 2014)

But do I have to wait for the paperwork to come back?  I've tried looking for a reference that directly relates to this.  All I see is that they need the CF2033 to process the paperwork.  I don't think that doc gets finalized until DMedPol goes through it.... 

If anyone knows a way around this, it'd be a huge help.  I think I'm the longest serving ASLt/2LT in the CF and I'm now eligible to be promoted to Lt(N).  I feel like I'm so close, but so far away....


----------



## DAA (28 Jan 2014)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> But do I have to wait for the paperwork to come back?  I've tried looking for a reference that directly relates to this.  All I see is that they need the CF2033 to process the paperwork.  I don't think that doc gets finalized until DMedPol goes through it....
> 
> If anyone knows a way around this, it'd be a huge help.  I think I'm the longest serving ASLt/2LT in the CF and I'm now eligible to be promoted to Lt(N).  I feel like I'm so close, but so far away....



Generally, promotion from 2Lt to Lt is initiated at the Unit Level, once all prerequisites have been met.  So they should provide you with some sort of Promotion Screening Form, which the Medical Part will be signed off by your local H Svcs provider.  There is no need to wait for anything to come back from DMedPol,  They merely review the Med Cat recommended by the B/W Surg and pretty much sign off on it.


----------



## CombatDoc (28 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Generally, promotion from 2Lt to Lt is initiated at the Unit Level, once all prerequisites have been met.  So they should provide you with some sort of Promotion Screening Form, which the Medical Part will be signed off by your local H Svcs provider.  There is no need to wait for anything to come back from DMedPol,  They merely review the Med Cat recommended by the B/W Surg and pretty much sign off on it.


The first part of DAA's post is correct. There will be a promotion "pro forma" that your local MO can sign off, essentially stating ghost you meet the minimum medical standards for your MOSID.

However, D Med Pol is not a rubber stamp - while your MO recommends a category, seconded by your Base/Wing Surgeon, it is D Med Pol that actually assigns the PCAT.  While they generally follow the recommended med cat, they can and have changed the PCAT assignment (either to more or less restrictive) that was recommended.


----------



## CountDC (31 Jan 2014)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> However, D Med Pol is not a rubber stamp - while your MO recommends a category, seconded by your Base/Wing Surgeon, it is D Med Pol that actually assigns the PCAT.  While they generally follow the recommended med cat, they can and have changed the PCAT assignment (either to more or less restrictive) that was recommended.



In some places this happens a lot.  Can't recall how many times we have had members come back in the last year telling us the doc said they were good to go, the chit indicated return full duties and then a few months later I receive the AR/Mel notice as they are outside specs or breach UoS.


----------



## Beezer (10 Feb 2014)

I've been on a Class B for over 10 years. After 18 years in the infantry and 1 years as a Clk I put in for a CT in February 2013. My Med Cat was G3 where I needed G2 to be a Tfc Tech. 

In November I asked for a change of Med Cat and got it signed off by my doctor. He noticed that I should never have been G3. Nonetheless I started my phase 1 and 2 from scratch. My file was sent to Ottawa where my broker needs to see my change of Med Cat in my MPRR before she can process my file for my transfer. 

Now that the end of the Fiscal Year approaches and they're restructuring Reserve units and my CoC wants to know where my transfer stands. How long does a file diet a DMedPol? Is there a professional way if speeding up the process?


----------



## CombatDoc (10 Feb 2014)

Beezer, your Base/Wing Surgeon can send an email to D Med Pol asking them to expedite your file review, since your CT is on hold until it is completed. Ask your doc to discuss with his/her BSurg.


----------



## Beezer (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the info. 

Before you posted that's exactly what the Sgt at the Base Clinic explained to me. He's been very helpful and promised to keep it at with his captain. After a year of waiting and sometimes bad news it was nice to see so understandng and support on their behalf.


----------

